# Jasper Circle Jig



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone here use this for small circle cutting?

Amazon.com: Jasper Circle Jig 200 & 400 Combo Pack: Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more

If so, how do you like it? Does it get the job done and is it simple to use?

TIA


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I have the 200 and love it, I think John has the 400 and he likes his also..
It's very easy to use but I do suggest you use it with the brass guides ,in that way you don't need to screw it to the router..it comes setup for the 1/4" router bit so you will need to open the hole up for the 1" brass guide..in that way you can use the bigger router bits..I will say the 400 will do the smaller cut out holes..

=======



Bob N said:


> Anyone here use this for small circle cutting?
> 
> Amazon.com: Jasper Circle Jig 200 & 400 Combo Pack: Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob N said:


> Anyone here use this for small circle cutting?
> 
> Amazon.com: Jasper Circle Jig 200 & 400 Combo Pack: Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more
> 
> ...


Hi Bob - Bj right on as usual. I picked up the 400 some months ago and am very happy with it. I didn't modify it to use the bushings as I wanted the smaller circle capabilities. If you modify it to use bushings with it you wipe out the smaller two or three settings. Been mostly using it to make bushing capable baseplates, especially for the large bushings but making PC bushing capable offset plates with it also. Usually do that with a drill press but my little Ryobi drill press has so much spindle runout I don't trust it for any really precision work.
The thing is very easy to use but I have found it easier to put the pin in the right hole in the plate and then find the guide hole in the workpiece. Gets to be kind of a crap shoot to try to hit the right hole in the plate when there are 100+ to pick from. Doing it that way though, sometimes the pin likes to fall out but a quick spritz of craft adhesive on the pin takes care of that and the adhesive just wipes off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Now that you have the master you can make a copy of it using some 1/2" MDF and drill out the hole for the bushing , I will suggest the bigger guides ( 1 1/2" ) than you have the best of the two worlds  nothing better like using a bigger plunge bit to cut out the hole and putting the outside profile in place all at the same time 

=======



======


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Now that you have the master you can make a copy of it using some 1/2" MDF and drill out the hole for the bushing , I will suggest the bigger guides ( 1 1/2" ) than you have the best of the two worlds  nothing better like using a bigger plunge bit to cut out the hole and putting the outside profile in place all at the same time
> 
> ...


h34r:What I need, add to my list... Seriously, been thinking about doing just that. With the larger bushing would only need to drill a fourth as many holes, go 1/4" instead of 1/16" increments. Just change the bit diameter to change the circle diameter. :yes4:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks BJ and John, I think I'll go ahead and get it heading my way based on your replies. 

I appreciate the help!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob N said:


> Thanks BJ and John, I think I'll go ahead and get it heading my way based on your replies.
> 
> I appreciate the help!



I have the 400 and agree that it is very easy to set up and use.


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

Another happy 400 user here.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> I have the 400 and agree that it is very easy to set up and use.


But how does it compare with the jig that you recently made James?

Bj, why settle for a 1.5" guide, why not be really daring and go for a 40mm one!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I don't have a 40 mm drill or hole saw , 1.5 " is almost 40 mm and I don't need to fool with that metric chart thing...

=======



harrysin said:


> But how does it compare with the jig that you recently made James?
> 
> Bj, why settle for a 1.5" guide, why not be really daring and go for a 40mm one!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> But how does it compare with the jig that you recently made James?
> 
> Bj, why settle for a 1.5" guide, why not be really daring and go for a 40mm one!



Hi Harry,

I purchased the Casper jig from Lee valley some years ago when I decided to get serious about routing It attaches to the Makita with no problems and is very easy to set and use.

It is designed for a 1/4" straight bit. Just drill a 1/8 hole in the workpiece for the pin, put the pin in the required hole in the jig and Bob's your uncle...

I used this jig when I made the angled clock and to make a couple of test template/pieces for Mike.

The advantage the TT jig has, as you so often say, is that it is infinitely variable and has a greater range. I could not have made the top for the Lazy Susan with the Casper jig as it only goes to 7".?

And as I have set it up with a dedicated router (Ryobi), not set up is required.

The Casper jig only moves in set stages. 

However, for a beginner, I would still recommend it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm pleased to hear that making your new jig has taken you out of the amateur league!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I'm pleased to hear that making your new jig has taken you out of the amateur league!


Hi Harry,

I did not mean to imply that I had moved up the ladder, although there is a certain satisfaction in using a jig you have made yourself.....

What I should have said was for anyone without the time or inclination to build jigs this is a good circle jig.....:thank_you2:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I did not mean to imply that I had moved up the ladder"

Whether you did or not James, you have jumped several steps up that ladder.

I must offer an explanation for newcomers, there are many instances where an exact size circle is required and the one that James has made is INFINITELY adjustable within it's design, which can be as BIG as it's maker wants it to be. On the other hand, the commercially available ones all appear to go in increments of around 1/16". A good example of this is a friend of mine recently started to make an illuminated router base as per my thread and routed the opening for the template guide too big so that the guide had about a 1/16th" side play, he was going to start again until I told him to rout a plug to be a tight fit into the hole the re-rout the correct size using the jig like that under discussion that he recently made. Today he told me that it worked out perfectly.


----------

